# Roadmaster Luxury Liner



## 615Wheels (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello, I have been doing some searching here on a Roadmaster that is for sale locally.
Seller said it is a 1948. From what have found searching here the crank looks different from
what I have found on others of that year. Just looking for some help from the experts if this
and other parts on the bike are not original. Any advice would be greatly appreciate.

Thank you!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 1, 2020)

@ 615Whweels nice bike.

But its @ (1953) not @ 1948.

And I may be wrong about it.

But flep The bike upsidown &,

Had to have (53Cw/53ACw).(F.Stamp)
(Square H.B.)
Good luck and buy it don't hesitate.

Congrats.!!! Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!! and enjoy your bikes either boys or girls bikes...

BTW....a lot of people think (1953) just came out in (green color ) but NooooT.

Nice bike.!!! buy it if you have a chance...


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes, would have to agree with the above.  It isnt a 48 but a bit newer.  Dont think those barrell springs or the guards came out until 50 or later.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 1, 2020)

One year only head badge so yep a ‘53. Both red and green were offered in ‘53 and green was a one year only color. The ‘54 LL was a different bike from the ‘48-53 models. The bike looks to be complete but check to see if the taillight battery tray is still there cause it’s hard to find if missing. V/r Shawn


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 1, 2020)

Pretty original and complete, but it appears the chain ring was swapped out at some point, it doesn't look CWC to me, and the rear hub looks like it could be a 2 speed kick back? Hard to tell from picture..... It should be skip tooth, not 1/2' pitch originally.  Nice bike though... If you can pick it up for the right price.


----------



## 615Wheels (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks so much to all of you for the information and advice on this bike. I‘m pretty new to collecting so I’m still learning.
Hope to go take a look at the bike today.

Thanks again!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Oct 2, 2020)

615Wheels said:


> Thanks so much to all of you for the information and advice on this bike. I‘m pretty new to collecting so I’m still learning.
> Hope to go take a look at the bike today.
> 
> Thanks again!




Don't wait for Nobody my friend. 

If you like it, just buy it right away. 

Hope everything works well for you. 
Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sweet i love it , those Cleveland welding frames ride great !!!!!!


----------



## 615Wheels (Oct 6, 2020)

Sorry to say I just missed the Roadmaster. I sure learned that you can’t hesitate.
So when I saw this Schwinn at a yard sale on Saturday I didn’t! American Beauty headbadge. I got it from
the original owner who found it under his Christmas tree In 1948. He said he painted the chain guard and
wished he hadn’t. Hoping it may come off. Again, not too familiar with these so any advice on the good or 
the bad and cleaning it up would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 7, 2020)

615Wheels said:


> Sorry to say I just missed the Roadmaster. I sure learned that you can’t hesitate.
> So when I saw this Schwinn at a yard sale on Saturday I didn’t! American Beauty headbadge. I got it from
> the original owner who found it under his Christmas tree In 1948. He said he painted the chain guard and
> wished he hadn’t. Hoping it may come off. Again, not too familiar with these so any advice on the good or
> ...



Still a Good score but That Roadmaster was Awesome! Imho. Look into restoration OA (Oxalic Acid bathing it) & or just giving it a Good thorough wash & wax.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2020)

615Wheels said:


> Sorry to say I just missed the Roadmaster. I sure learned that you can’t hesitate.
> So when I saw this Schwinn at a yard sale on Saturday I didn’t! American Beauty headbadge. I got it from
> the original owner who found it under his Christmas tree In 1948. He said he painted the chain guard and
> wished he hadn’t. Hoping it may come off. Again, not too familiar with these so any advice on the good or
> ...




You may want to consider starting another thread either in balloon tire or Schwinn categories... V/r Shawn


----------



## Durfmeyer (Oct 10, 2020)

Luxury liner has to be my one of my favorite bikes. I'd like to find another original.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 10, 2020)

Durfmeyer said:


> Luxury liner has to be my one of my favorite bikes. I'd like to find another original.
> 
> View attachment 1281352



Definitely want 1 for my collection; doesn't have to be nothin' over the top special but complete


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2020)

i missed out on this one two .


----------



## Durfmeyer (Oct 14, 2020)

@bicycle larry   how much were they asking for that green one?


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2020)

pm you


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 14, 2020)

The picture of the green luxury liner against the green truck was taken at memory lane last year, that's my truck and bike. That one was a part of a package deal I worked out with another cabe member before the swap. That bike had sat on the cabe for sale for a while missing the headlight and the rear rack. It so happened that @tyedye had the correct light for sale the same time the bike was posted and another cabe member had the rear rack. I debated about it for a few days and decided all the pieces needed to come together on this bike, so I did that. I will say they are a very good riding bike, with a super smooth Springer. Just last week I moved this on to a family friend who got bit hard by bike bug, it's in very good hands, and he is enjoying it very much! I did keep the other bike I bought in the package deal, a Higgins manifold bike, that one won't be going anywhere. Joe


----------



## eeyore5588 (Oct 17, 2020)

56 Vette said:


> The picture of the green luxury liner against the green truck was taken at memory lane last year, that's my truck and bike. That one was a part of a package deal I worked out with another cabe member before the swap. That bike had sat on the cabe for sale for a while missing the headlight and the rear rack. It so happened that @tyedye had the correct light for sale the same time the bike was posted and another cabe member had the rear rack. I debated about it for a few days and decided all the pieces needed to come together on this bike, so I did that. I will say they are a very good riding bike, with a super smooth Springer. Just last week I moved this on to a family friend who got bit hard by bike bug, it's in very good hands, and he is enjoying it very much! I did keep the other bike I bought in the package deal, a Higgins manifold bike, that one won't be going anywhere. JoeView attachment 1284386
> 
> View attachment 1284387



She's my go to bike to ride. Love it! Thanks Joe!  -Greg


----------

